# hashi and epstien barr virus



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

anyone dealing with hashis and epstien barr virus? anyone able to eradicate it successfully and how do you feel?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> anyone dealing with hashis and epstien barr virus? anyone able to eradicate it successfully and how do you feel?


Gosh..................long time no hear from. I had EBV and was Rx'd Valtrex. I took it as indicated and I feel great. Subsequent lab tests show clear!

But.........................I don't have Hashi's.

Do you have it now? Are you on a med for it now?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Yes! Last summer I got very sick--with what I thought was the 'flu, but what turned out to be mono/EBV. That was when my thyroid got really whacky. Last fall I was diagnosed with EBV and Hashimoto's around the same time. The EBV made the fatigue worse, I think. I was never put on any meds for the EBV since the 'active stage' had already passed.

Crazy.


----------



## smelliebellie (Oct 14, 2012)

Andros - u don't have hashis?!!! Did u put yours in remission?? And how long did u take valtrex for???

Hashimoto coaster - soooo, how's ur fatigue now? Any aches or pains?!!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hashimotocoaster said:


> Yes! Last summer I got very sick--with what I thought was the 'flu, but what turned out to be mono/EBV. That was when my thyroid got really whacky. Last fall I was diagnosed with EBV and Hashimoto's around the same time. The EBV made the fatigue worse, I think. I was never put on any meds for the EBV since the 'active stage' had already passed.
> 
> Crazy.


You would think the doc would put you on Valtrex as a safety measure to make 100% sure it is outta' there. Sometimes the virus can be latent.

How are you feeling now? Did you get your thyroid replacement regulated?


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

My fatigue isn't nearly as bad now, but then again, it was a year ago that I was sick with mono (I'd feel better about it if I'd caught it in some exciting way, but I don't even know how I got it!), and I've been on thyroid replacement for nine months. It's hard to tell what's residual EBV stuff and what's hypothyroid stuff.

I really think I had Hashimoto's subclinically for a long time but the EBV set it off and made it go nuts.

Andros, I've been on the same dose of Synthroid (25mcg) since March. I just had labs drawn yesterday but my last TSH in May was 2.88, though that doesn't mean much. I'm going to see an endo next week, finally.

smelliebellie, have you been diagnosed with EBV? Did you get sick before or after you were diagnosed with Hashimoto's?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

smelliebellie said:


> Andros - u don't have hashis?!!! Did u put yours in remission?? And how long did u take valtrex for???
> 
> Hashimoto coaster - soooo, how's ur fatigue now? Any aches or pains?!!!


Oh, Honey Bunny......................I have Graves' and had RAI to kill my thyroid out!

I had to take the Valtrex for 2 weeks. And I am good now. No aches and pains whatsoever which is remarkable for a 70 year old woman! LOL!!


----------

